# Prayer For Protection/overcoming Enemies And Truth?



## bilee

Hi there i hope someone can give me a prayer from the guru granth sahib that will protect me from negative people who wish me harm.

I dont want to make an issue of this or go into details but some of my family members consistently use manipulation and tells lies about me. It is beyond the stage of reasoning with them as they continue to ruin my reputation and bully me with lies etc.

I just want a deal with this with a prayer, i want truth and justice to come out, as this is something that i feel strongly about.

Has anyone dealt with this experience and which prayers did you turn to? Better still did you see the results of the prayers? I have faith.

Thanks 

B


----------



## spnadmin

bilee ji

Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji consists of hymns that bring us closer to the Eternal Sat. It provides a blueprint for finding our own divine identity within our own being. From thence we are protected because the more our consciousness is filled with awareness of divine presence the more "protected" we are from the slights and arrows of the world reality. My answer to you is ALL of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is what you ask for.

Unlike many other religions we do not pray to something outside of us for protection. We find that protection within us through simran and seva.

There are unprincipled people out there who will give you a shabad ad say "this is the key." So don't listen to them. You will pay many times over for their lack of truthfullness. Even listening/reciting Japji each day will give you the serenity you seek.


----------



## bilee

spnadmin said:


> Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji consists of hymns that bring us closer to the Eternal Sat. From thence we are protected because the more our consciousness is filled with awareness of divine presence the more "protected" we are from the slights and arrows of the world reality.
> 
> My answer to you is ALL of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji is what you ask for.
> 
> We find that protection within us through simran and seva.
> 
> Even listening/reciting Japji each day will give you the serenity you seek.


 
Oh i see, I guess i needed to look at it more from that context, i understand this better now thanks.


----------



## spnadmin

kaurhug


----------

